# Glass-Effekt



## chpa (30. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute,

kennt jemand ein Tutorial das zeigt, wie man so ein Menü erstellt? Also ohne den onmouseover-effekt. Ich will nur diesen Glass-Effekt, wenn man mit der maus darüber geht.

http://www.rautemusik.fm

ich habe schon nach glas-effekt gesucht, aber auch nichts gefunden.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe...


----------



## Alexander Groß (30. Mai 2006)

Also für mich sieht das ganz nach einer Ebene aus bei der die Deckkraft reduziert wurde.

Einen Button erstellen oben hellgrau unten dunkelgrau
Darüber in der gleichen Größe des buttons einen weiteren und diesen weiß machen.
Die Deckkraft dieser Ebene reduzieren. 

Mehr ist das eigentlich nicht.

Alex


----------



## Stoik (9. Juni 2006)

Denke mal das Hilft dir weiter ... http://www.stoik-design.de/home/?cmd=tutorial-glassbutton


----------



## CHBelzebub (14. Juli 2008)

Hey,

schau mal hier:

http://tinu.redio.de/tutzone/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=13

MfG


----------

